# second sleep study tomorrow



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2007)

In case anyone wanted to know. Wayne and I both need cpaps and we will spend one more night at the sleep center tomorrow night to be fitted for our cpaps. I can't wait. I can't seem to get enough sleep to not feel tired all the time. The tech told us we should get our cpaps within 24 hours. Ah to sleep and get enough oxygen. 

Then in about 2-3 weeks the gall bladder comes out. 

I wonder though. If things are this bad here at almost sea level, how bad was it in Colorado living at 5000 feet.

Then on August 1 I see an Endo because I need to know for sure if I am diabetic and also I'm sure I'm hypothyroid. (I'm exhausted with this all at once)


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2007)

Good luck with all this, Sandie. The CPAP and getting the gall bladder out will only improve things.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Good luck with all this, Sandie. The CPAP and getting the gall bladder out will only improve things.



Thanks Santa - I appreciate that. It's just a lot all at once. 

And Missaf I'm sure I will feel better when I can sleep well.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 19, 2007)

I hope everything works out. The CPAP machines can work absolute wonders. I also hope that everything else goes exactly as planned.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 19, 2007)

I've heard that wearing _matching _Hello Kitty feety pajamas helps with sleep studies. 

Good luck!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good luck with everything. I hope you feel more rested with the cpap.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I've heard that wearing _matching _Hello Kitty feety pajamas helps with sleep studies.
> 
> Good luck!



Well shoot why didn't I think of that. As you know Wayne and I do _everything _together. I told him he better get his gall bladder checked! lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 19, 2007)

That's awesome, Sandie! I can't wait for you to feel better!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 19, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Well shoot why didn't I think of that. As you know Wayne and I do _everything _together. I told him he better get his gall bladder checked! lol



pap smear


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> pap smear



OK you got me!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> That's awesome, Sandie! I can't wait for you to feel better!




Thanks darlin' you are so sweet.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2007)

Australian Lord said:


> I hope everything works out. The CPAP machines can work absolute wonders. I also hope that everything else goes exactly as planned.



That's what I hear. And Wayne has been talking to co-workers and finding out that tons of them are on Cpaps and love them.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Good luck with everything. I hope you feel more rested with the cpap.



Thanx Megan - me too. I don't sleep I nap. A couple of hours and I'm up - and repeat this scenario all day and allnight and I'm still exhausted.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 20, 2007)

Sandie, how're things going with the CPAP's? Did you get yours yet? How do you guys like them? I hope you're able to get more sleep so you'll feel rested and can have more energy to do the stuff you want to do. Burtimus' has been a marvel for him, even though he does have some trouble sleeping with it and would do better with Ambien (his 'scrip ran out and he hasn't gotten it renewed).


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

OK so we had the second sleep study thursday. It was interesting.

First she put me on the full face mask - and Wayne too. I felt very claustrophobic when I lay down. So she asked Wayne to stay with me and hold my hand till I felt better. Once you get used to it - it's OK. The mask is weird but I found myself taking deeper breaths with it on. I was very relaxed. I didn't sleep well but she got the info she needed. I just can't sleep well in a different bed.

Wayne on the other hand went right to sleep.

When I started to sweat - hot flashes - the mask started to slide up my face so we tried other masks. The nose pillow was horrible. It sticks 2 small tubes up your nose - I hated it. The nose mask was OK. It had a silicone cushioning that was comfy - but you cannot talk with this one on as the air sprays out your mouth if you open it. :doh: But we both used the nose mask for quite a while. I am still confused as to which mask I want.

But I would suggest that most people should have a sleep study - it was relatively easy and I still feel good after only one night with a cpap.

I will update when we get ours I am hoping it will be next week.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

My experience:

After Sandie was settled in for the night, I went into the next bedroom and the technicial wired me up. Then just before i lay down, she put a CPAP mask on me that covered my nose adn my mouth. It took a little while to get use to the air constantly blowing at you, but I went to sleep right away.

LAter that noght, the technician came into my room - she was looking for Sandie's mouth guard, and asked me if it was in my overnight bag. I told her it was in Sandie's purse, whihc was where I had put it before we left home. She couldn't hear me, so I repeated myself a few times before she could hear me over the sound of the CPAP.

Then I realized that I was having trouble catching my breath - sort of like when your walking into the wind during a storm.....

So I rang for the technician. She came back in and took off the CPAP mask. She then gave me another one that just went over my nose. That seemed fine for a while, but then my sinuses started to drain and I was getting very uncomfortable. So I rang for the technician again. She took the mask off, and I slept the rest of the night without it.

I think the full nose-and-mouth mask is gong to work best for me, nce I get used to it. And I DID sleep much better that night than I usually do.

I agree with Sandie - if you suspect that you might have sleep apnea, see if your health insurance covers a sleep study. Ours did, and it was very worthwhile.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 21, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> but you cannot talk with this one on as the air sprays out your mouth if you open it. :doh:



Talking with the mask on is an acquired talent....you'll master it in no time.


----------

